# Plunge routing for mosaic inlay



## Lygia (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi! I am a mosaic artist and brand new to this site (and the realization that plunge routing could be my new best friend!) I do mosaics and have learned that, rather then trying to get a clean, SECURE border on a table, I could do a shallow plunge routing of the surface and make my own already framed "tray" to inlay within! I am EXCITED and want to know everything YESTERDAY!!! I am handy w/ tools and want to know: 

What is the best router for big plunging projects for inlay.... (average: coffee table size)

What bits do I need

Lastly: this girl's on a budget... most economical options... could a bit work in my jigsaw? (it seems so frail compared to a big two handed plunge router)

Thank you thank you!


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi Lygia:



Lygia said:


> Hi! I am a mosaic artist and brand new to this site (and the realization that plunge routing could be my new best friend!) I do mosaics and have learned that, rather then trying to get a clean, SECURE border on a table, I could do a shallow plunge routing of the surface and make my own already framed "tray" to inlay within! I am EXCITED and want to know everything YESTERDAY!!! I am handy w/ tools and want to know:
> 
> What is the best router for big plunging projects for inlay.... (average: coffee table size)
> 
> ...


Whoa there! Hold on girl. Gotta crawl, then walk before you can run, jump and fly.

Now, this is going to be a bit strange but bear with me. You will eventually want to get into a plunge router but before you do, you should learn more about routers.

There are 25 ways that a router can be mounted or held for work. One of those ways is a router table. A table can be very useful to you. To learn more about a router table and more importantly learn about the router seek out the videos of "the router workshop" at this url:

The Woodworking Channel

Once you've had a chance to watch some of the videos you'll start to have an understanding of what is involved. When you buy a horse, that's the cheap part. The saddle, bridle, riding clothes, feed and care for the animal and the price of the animal is the cheap part. Buy a router, then you need bits, guides, templates, mounts and unfortunately, you never buy just one router, you end up collecting them. Some members here have 50+.

For your mosaic, you'll need to learn about skis, perhaps shiis, inlay sets. Now, there is a superlative to your craft where each piece of mosaic is set into the wood individually. This form uses a different setup than "carpet" mosaic.

When you have finished watching the router workshop videos, return to this thread and we'll continue on your voyage of discovery.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Lygia

You will need a good plunge router and one with some light, the one below will do that job and it's easy to use and you can use the inlay kit with it right out of the box..
Below you will some tips, how to do the inlay job and the link to the inlay kit you will need to use and the router..

Router Workshop: Inlay tip
Router Workshop: Inlays

Inlay Sets - Lee Valley Tools
Router Jigs and Templates
Inlay Bushing Kit 
Router Accessories
Sears: Appliances, Tools, Electronics, Apparel and more from Craftsman, Kenmore, Diehard and other Leading Brands

One more link you may want to check out ▼
http://www.routerforums.com/204624-post6.html

===========


Lygia said:


> Hi! I am a mosaic artist and brand new to this site (and the realization that plunge routing could be my new best friend!) I do mosaics and have learned that, rather then trying to get a clean, SECURE border on a table, I could do a shallow plunge routing of the surface and make my own already framed "tray" to inlay within! I am EXCITED and want to know everything YESTERDAY!!! I am handy w/ tools and want to know:
> 
> What is the best router for big plunging projects for inlay.... (average: coffee table size)
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Lygia.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Welcome Lygia!, I think BJ has given you some good links. You don't need a monster size router for inlay work. Router bits are a lot different from jigsaw blades so no, they won't work in your jigsaw. If you have any more questions we are always happy to help!


----------



## Lygia (Sep 29, 2010)

Thank you all SO much for your guidance and time and thoughts. I will now venture forth!!! Someday I will get a picture or two up here for you to see what I make (I tried previously but was unsuccessful) and how my new discovery adds to my creative adventures. Thank you again, so much.... I don't know if this message reaches each of you who replied or if I am not thanking everyone by only posting ONE reply. I sure hope I am reaching you all because I don't want to not thank anyone.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Lygia said:


> Thank you all SO much for your guidance and time and thoughts. I will now venture forth!!! Someday I will get a picture or two up here for you to see what I make (I tried previously but was unsuccessful) and how my new discovery adds to my creative adventures. Thank you again, so much.... I don't know if this message reaches each of you who replied or if I am not thanking everyone by only posting ONE reply. I sure hope I am reaching you all because I don't want to not thank anyone.


cool your jets girl. You ain't in this alone. You will not venture forth for the road is full of pitfalls all of which can bite and medical bills can mount. You will take a step and return here and ask questions and make comments and learn from the comments of others. Then you will take another step, and the process continues. It scared the beegeeppers out of me the first time I turned on a router. Now, my wife's an "old pro."

One of the good things about this forum is you aren't alone at any point in the process. When you make a comment or ask a question, a hundred other people benefit from the exchange of information. Be a benefactor, allow us to grow with you.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Lygia

Your welcome for my small part  I do suggest you use some scrap stock to start off with, it's easy and fun doing inlay jobs, you can do it ,you will be a pro.in short order, it's that easy...

=====



Lygia said:


> Thank you all SO much for your guidance and time and thoughts. I will now venture forth!!! Someday I will get a picture or two up here for you to see what I make (I tried previously but was unsuccessful) and how my new discovery adds to my creative adventures. Thank you again, so much.... I don't know if this message reaches each of you who replied or if I am not thanking everyone by only posting ONE reply. I sure hope I am reaching you all because I don't want to not thank anyone.


----------

